# Mushroomer finds dead boy in woods.



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

Cause of death revealed for young boy found in a suitcase by a mushroom hunter in the Indiana woods


"Someone knows who this child is," Sgt. Carey Huls said. "He didn't show up in Washington County in a suitcase by himself."




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Morchella Maximus said:


> Cause of death revealed for young boy found in a suitcase by a mushroom hunter in the Indiana woods
> 
> 
> "Someone knows who this child is," Sgt. Carey Huls said. "He didn't show up in Washington County in a suitcase by himself."
> ...





Morchella Maximus said:


> Cause of death revealed for young boy found in a suitcase by a mushroom hunter in the Indiana woods
> 
> 
> "Someone knows who this child is," Sgt. Carey Huls said. "He didn't show up in Washington County in a suitcase by himself."
> ...


They have identified the young boy that was found, Cairo Jordan 5 yrs old from Georgia, friend of the mom has been arrested and mom is still on the run.


----------

